# C-Band install video



## coltonjared (Apr 26, 2005)

I'm think about adding a C-Band dish but I was woundering if there was a install video on the net somewere because all I'm finding is manuals how to install them


----------



## tdti1 (Jul 5, 2005)

This mite help you out, click the first link on the page:
http://boresight.ripco.com/

This is not a video but great text:
http://www.geo-orbit.org/sizepgs/tuningp2.html

I think Skyvision sells a full video.


----------

